# Newbie



## islas pop (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi my name is Chris. I am new to this forum and am looking for some advice that doesnt blind me with science or tell my what training I need to do.

I am currently 15 stone and 6 feet 2 inches tall. I am a bit lardy but have been running 15 - 20 miles per week for the last few months. I have started to look more chizled.

Can anyone recomend anything to excel weight loss and build muscle with my training? Milk and egg protein has been recomended. Is this right?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 3, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*islas pop* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!


Note: This is an automated message.


----------

